# More than 210 days, Still waiting for PPR



## SahilBhanot420 (Jul 27, 2016)

Dear All,
I have applied for the FSW on 4th January 2018.
RPRF paid on 16th March 2018.
VISA office: NDVO(New Delhi Visa Office).

It's been more than processing time (6 months). 
Got the GCMS notes on 14th June, Employment points are not added to the application. It is mentioned "Review Required". Documents submitted for the employment are: Form-16(Employer), Salary slips, ITR form, letter on company letter head stating that I am the employee of the company with HR head signature, self declared job duties for the role currently assigned to me in the company.
Again got GCMS notes on 9th August and the file has not been touched by the corncerned authority. It is the same as before on 14th June.
Email sent to "[email protected]" on 6th July 2018, but still no reply till now.

Email sent to "Ralph Goodale, MP" <[email protected]>, for the status update and the reply came in a day, The reply is:
Eligibility and security checks have not been initiated. They cannot be expedited and timelines are not available.

kindly suggest, what should be done in this case:
1. Should I upload the job duties again, attested by the lawyer, having the signature of my supervisor on it as earlier I have submitted self declared only. I feel by uploading the document, CIC has to check the document with in the 30 days time frame and this could expedite the process.
2. Raise a CSE and wait for the reply from their end and act accordingly.
3. Any other option that could help.

Waiting for your expert comments, Kindly help!!!


Thanks,
Sahil


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Given that you are far beyond the published 6 months/180 day service standard, you could try raising a query directly with the office of the Minister of Immigration.

You likely won’t hear back from the minister specifically, but someone from his office should respond to your query and give you an indication of what is going on with your file. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## SahilBhanot420 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks a lot @WestCoastCanadianGirl for your opinion.
As mentioned in my original post that in my GCMS, it is mentioned that "Review required for my Employment". 
So, can I proceed by submitting my job duties, signed by my supervisor and attested by lawyer/advocate, without being asked from the concerned authority?
Would it create any kind of impact on the application filed(+ve and -ve)?

Kindly suggest.

Thanks,
Sahil


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why the hell would you have sent a message to Ralph Goodale over an immigration matter?


----------



## SahilBhanot420 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks Colchar for replying on this thread.
Someone in my whatsapp group suggested that if you send a mail to Ralph Goodale to check the exact status of your application, you would get quickly and yes, I got a reply with in a day.

Do you have any suggestion, what could be done further in this case?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

SahilBhanot420 said:


> Thanks Colchar for replying on this thread.
> Someone in my whatsapp group suggested that if you send a mail to Ralph Goodale to check the exact status of your application, you would get quickly and yes, I got a reply with in a day.
> 
> Do you have any suggestion, what could be done further in this case?


Whoever told you that is an idiot as Goodale has nothing to do with immigration. He might have responded, but I guarantee his staff (not him, but his staff) spent less than two minutes on your inquiry as that is not his job. How hard is it to look up the proper department?


----------

